# Angry “apple” fan throws a tantrum…and a Dell PC



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2007)

Ulaanbaatar, Mongolia - A teen who wanted an apple Macintosh computer (mac) for Christmas after seeing one of the ubiquitous apple ads on the apple website, but instead got to inherit his father’s older Windows PC, finally got mad early Saturday morning and threw out the inherited Dell PC out of the window in a bizarre case of life imitating “the internet world”. 

The 16 year old boy, Dam Enkhbayar, threw out the computer after it froze while he was downloading video files online. The boy said, “If this had been a Macintosh, I would never have had this problem.”

Read more...

Fake Steve Jobs has published this funny blog entry about the issue:



> See this story about a kid in Mongolia who got pissed after his dad gave him a Dell instead of a Mac and finally, in a fit of rage when the POS Windows machine kept crashing, he threw it out the friggin window. Young man, namaste. We are sending Yuri Yobtvuyomat, our Central Asia director, to find you and bring you a brand new iMac, free of charge. You have given us more and better publicity than we could ever have bought on our own. Peace out.



 Someone really ought to get this guy a free iMac. He's earned it.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats borders to obsession man.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 20, 2007)

man, he could have easily installed a better os rather than killing his dell


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 20, 2007)

....Yawn: ...Rubbbbbish. You will see hell lot of such kinda blogs. Not a big thing to be posted here.


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 20, 2007)

there are whole lot of de same kind everywhere in this world.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2007)

*soccergrip.com/forum/Smileys/default/roflmao.gif *forums.wirenine.com/images/smilies/animated/roflmao.gif



			
				Vyasram said:
			
		

> man, he could have easily installed a better os rather than killing his dell



Wouldn't have made headline news then, would it?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Angry “apple” fan throws a tantrum…and a Dell PC*

common thing. most of them do that.


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2007)

That's a new one. Have you heard of anyone else who is this passionate (read crazy) about a computer they want?


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

I really don't think it is a mainstream tech news, much less headline news. Its will most likely fill tech tabaloids and Mac journals. And there are weirdos everywhere, killing a PC for a Mac borders over obsession as well as scavenging pro-Mac news.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Angry “apple” fan throws a tantrum…and a Dell PC*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> That's a new one. Have you heard of anyone else who is this passionate (read crazy) about a computer they want?


ya. i read it somewhere on the net.


----------



## iMav (Feb 20, 2007)

if any1 of yall thinking of following suite just pm me ur address so i can stand below ur window ...


----------



## borg (Feb 20, 2007)

The boy must be caught. He is causing damage to the environment by creating electronic waste.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> if any1 of yall thinking of following suite just pm me ur address so i can stand below ur window ...


 

*ME 2     *


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2007)

Do both of you guys want to break your heads? 

A CRT monitor is pretty heavy.


----------



## Aberforth (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Angry “apple” fan throws a tantrum…and a Dell PC*



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Do both of you guys want to break your heads?
> 
> A CRT monitor is pretty heavy.



....not to mention some people live on 4th floor so Newton's laws could cause quite an impact.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Do both of you guys want to break your heads?
> 
> A CRT monitor is pretty heavy.


 
why head breaks i will ctach it like Ricky Ponting and Mark Waugh make catches in Slips


----------



## aryayush (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, sure. It is not a Mac mini or a laptop.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

looll


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 20, 2007)

so ru thinking or dropping Mac mini or lappy


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2007)

no probs... i m ready to catch it...


----------



## hailgautam (Feb 20, 2007)

pc in mangolia sounds strange enough. add to that you say he got an internet connection. then again he has a connection fast enough to download videos. and he wants to throw that. that guy if at all the story is true is a spoiled brat.


----------



## alok4best (Feb 20, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> pc in mangolia sounds strange enough. add to that you say he got an internet connection. then again he has a connection fast enough to download videos. and he wants to throw that. that guy if at all the story is true is a spoiled brat.


May be thats why his computer gave up.
However If anyone of u guys are plannign to trash ur old pc better donate it to ever greedy fellows like me ....kabari wale ko bech ke kuchh paise bana lunga


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

How may losers are there in this forum anyway! Someone negetive repped me for this thread saying "Post something sensible". This is a piece of news and by the number of replies to this thread, you can judge that it made for an interesting conversation. It is not my fault the guy did an insensible job.
So whoever the person was who negetive repped me, get a life ASAP and before that, get a sense of humour. 

It is not the rep that matters to me, it is the thought behind it.


----------



## freebird (Feb 21, 2007)

ceo of apple should've given him an apple one;if the news is not fake


----------



## nikhilrao (Feb 21, 2007)

Al made up !!! Bull Story blahhhh


----------



## aryayush (Feb 21, 2007)

Why do you say so?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 22, 2007)

Gah .. The site where this story originated looks a fake site to me : *hipfox.com/ .. All BS news there ..


----------



## aryayush (Feb 22, 2007)

It's OK. I posted that in a fit of rage. I shouldn't have. 

Thanks to the anonymous repper!


----------



## ketanbodas (Feb 23, 2007)

PushTush another pheku post. He shuda thrown himself outside da window first befor throwing out da pc.


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 23, 2007)

@aryayush 

why u care too much for that rep system

everyone will never be happy with ur popularity and progress


----------



## aryayush (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, I think I ought to thank people who give me positive reps. 

But I don't go around asking for reps, i.e. I do not "care too much for that rep system".


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

ya thats fine

its fine yarr

agar aap apni taraf se acha kar rahe ho to doesn't matter what others feel


----------

